# XD50 Evinrude Oil on SALE



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

ok heres the deal, I have 150 gallons of Evinrude XD-50 prepackaged oil,,, 20% off retail, makes it 28.48 a gallon while supplys last,,,, I suspect at this price wont last long... come on in and get ya some oil.... Kenny:usaflag


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

This is such a good deal, i thought i would bump it back up,,,,:usaflag


----------



## SHatten (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks Kenny for the reminder...I need some XD100 for my Etec. Do you sell the XD100 in bulk? Cost per gallon?


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

:bump


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

:bump


----------

